# استفساااار عن الاسمنت الحراري



## قرقاش (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ابي استفسار عن الاسمنت الحراري الذي يستخدم في الافران في المصانع ويتحمل حراره عاليه

هل هو انواع حسب تحمل درجة الحراره؟
وكم سعره حالياً؟؟؟؟

ولكم الشكر..........


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 أكتوبر 2008)

السمنت الحراري ويدعى Castable cement
وهو من الحراريات المستخدمه لتبطين افران صهر الحديد
وافران صناعة السمنت والزجاج والسيراميك . ويستخدم في مناطق محدده فقط
كذلك يستخدم في صناعة الطابوق الحراري المضغوط لتبطين الافران
وهو انواع عديده وحسب تحمله للحراره ومنه انواع تصل الى 1500 درجه مئويه
واغلب مكوناته اكاسيد الالمنيوم او الالومينا الحراريه
ومعذرتا للاسعار التي يمكنك معرفتها من الشركات المنتجه ولمزيد من المعلومات اليك الرابط التالي 
ففيه تجد التراكيب الكيمياويه ووصف للمنتج من تفرعات الموقع التاليه




Dense Castables



Dense Castables(Low Iron)



Insulating Castables



Low Cement Castables



High Alumina Bricks



Precast Refractory Shapes
مع تحياتي لك
http://www.castablerefractories.com/


----------



## المرجل البخارى (19 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يوج اختلاف فى مفهوم الأسمنت الحرارى هناك فرق بين الأسمنت الحرارى والخرسانات الحرارية والمونة الحرارية وهى ماتسمى بالحراريات الغير المشكلة monolithic refractory والأسمنت الحرارى يستخدم فى سناعة الخرسانات وهو أنواع حيث أنى أعمل فى شركة الأقصى للحراريات بمصر ××××××××××××××××

وضع العناوين في المشاركات يعتبر مخالفة لقوانين المنتدى


----------



## المرجل البخارى (19 أبريل 2009)

اذا أردت ان تعرف أسعاره برجاء راسلنى وحدد الظروف التى تستخدم فيها الخرسانات او الأسمنت


----------



## abue tycer (21 أبريل 2009)

*ملفات للكاستبل الحراري*

الكاستبل الحراري الذي هو عبارة عن خليط لاسمنت الالوميني مع aggregat
من البوكسيات والخلطة تكون بنسب مختلفة من عالي الالومينا الى واطيء الالومينا
حسب مكان الاستخدام صناعية ومقدار درجة الحرارة للموقع المستخدم به بعد خلطه بالماء بنسبة 
14% والسعر من 2 الى 3 دولار امريكي للكيلوغرام مع خالص تحياتي ...............


----------



## المختصر الجديد (18 أغسطس 2009)

يمكنك ان تعرف اسعار السمنت بان تدخل على مواقع شركات صناعة السمنت الحراري بعد ان تحدد نوعه هل هو عالي الالومينا ام متوسط الالومينا ام واطيء الالومينا فهناك شركات تركية وبرازيلية والمانية ونمساوية وكذلك توجد شركات عربية ايضا ويابانية وكثير من الشركات لكن تحديد نوع الاستعمال من درجة حرارة والمادة المستخدمة وا المارة خلاله مهم جدا كان يكون غازات حارة تحمل اتربة او تحمل مواد كيماوية او غيرو واليك رابط شركة مغنسيتا البرازيلية التي قد تستفاد منها شيءا في مايخص طلبك http://www.ceramicindustry.com/Articles/Breaking_News/BNP_GUID_9-5-2006_A_10000000000000418622


----------



## a_sayed (19 يناير 2010)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا رسول الله 
ارجو من الأخ الفاضل المرجل البخارى توضيح كيفية التفرقة بين أنواع الأسمنت الحرارى المختلفة، وهل هناك فرق فى الالوان بينها ، واذا تم خلط الاسمنت الحرارى بالأسمنت العادى كيف يمكن تحديد ذلك ،
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المرجل البخارى (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله
أنواع الأسمنت الحرارى تختلف من نوع لأخر فهى تبدأ من الأسمنت الحرارى 40% ألومينا حتى 80% ألومينا يختلف لونه بزيادة نسبة الألومينا الأسمنت ال 40 لونه غامق و ال50 كاكىوال70 أبيض وال80 شديد البياض
توجد شركات تقوم بتوريده كورية وكرواتية وفرنسية لكن بالتجربة الأسمنت الفرنسى أعلى جودة
الأسمنت العادى يختبر فى النيران


----------



## medoo5 (12 مارس 2010)

جهد مشكور


----------



## fuaad (10 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز على المعلومات وفقك الله


----------



## u8aj2gj7z (12 يناير 2012)

louis vuitton pas cher louis vuitton reduction,pas cher boutique home Qui sommes-nousRefund et Paiement et facture 8 déc vuitton sac damier pas cher suis by louis_vuitton_pas_cher Sac louis vuitton Je déménage aussi ne bougea pas. Il soupira: .. Ne vous inquiétez pas, tu ne crois pas, je ne laisserai pas n’importe quelle femme dans notre porte de la maison Oh, oui, vous avez les étudiants que vous voyez Demandez-moi ce que vous mangez, vous savez allons acheter les bananes vont vous aimer les bananes. Au même moment, un petit H est venu haletant. Il ya des étudiants dans ce que vous avec vous, je expirez. Il a fini tourné et sortit. Comment pouvez-vous venir? J’ai demandé à un petit H. Laissez-moi vous raconter l’enseignant de la classe aux parents de l’abandon scolaire doit-je vous appeler ne pas passer à votre domicile … et puis dites-moi ton père te blesser … Je suis trop paresseux Daqiang. Vous n’avez pas … vraiment envie d’aller mourir? Vraiment effrayant que vous savez? Small H le fruit,Abercrombie UK, secouée dit. Je ne vuitton sac damier pas cher suis pas encore mort n’est pas effrayant. Hé, je suis affamé. Fin de la soupe. Je me sens à l’aise commande dit. Il a surpris un moment, atteindre maladroite pour la soupe me la tendit. Je la main à boire? Je snappily le foudroya du regard. Il a dit la panique: Puis-je … Hé vous … Alors je vais ramasser une cuillerée d’aliments.Ce ne sera pas le cas, votre père est très inquiet pour toi. Il Qieqie dit. Ne vous tube. Par ailleurs, je pense à sac damier azur pas cher l’avance, je sacs louis vuitton pas cher n’ai pas l’intention de mourir en vain. Je suis satisfait s’essuya la bouche. Le H restant petit une incroyable expression Long Long, transportant un bol. Après la vidange, l’oreiller sous ma chambre plus un tas d’argent. Joint une note: Ne pas vous blesser, je vous prie. Je n’ai pas touché le cœur n’est pas. Toutefois, pour le départ de la mère, je n’arrive toujours pas, je veux juste mourir seuls à rattraper! Je suis sûr que le lieu de travail,Moncler Outlet, même si je suis fermement opposé à l’H petits à le faire, bien sûr,Reebok Zig Shoes, il a également promis de me confidentielles. Mon travail à chanter dans un bar, bien qu’il rencontrera beaucoup de harcèlement, mais encore comme le travail. En plus de faire de l’argent, mais aussi dans cet environnement trouble pour évacuer beaucoup de mécontentement sur inconsciemment. Ainsi, après un mois. Je ne vente en gros louis vuitton sais pas comment cette personne est quelque chose que je décrochage, en bref, faire ce que je pense qu’il est justifié. Jusqu’au jour où j’ai une chambre privée nommée pour accompagner le chant. J’ai eu à entrer dans cette salle privée. Beaucoup azérie de la salle, hommes et femmes, de toutes sortes. Bien sûr, la séance la plus importante, ou dans le milieu de la petite C. Cuddle lui plein de femmes légèrement vêtues, des sourires à sa cigarette, et des fruits nourris. Et il avait une expression très agréable. No Comments sac damier azur pas cher, vente en gros louis vuitton 923 No Comments  Comments are closed. Categories	louis vuitton pas cher Non classé Sac a main Louis Vuitton Collection Sai Sac a main Louis Vuitton Damier Azur Sac a main Louis Vuitton Damier Graphit Sac a main Louis Vuitton En Cuir Epi Sac a main Louis Vuitton En Cuir Suhali Sac a main Louis Vuitton En Cuir Taiga Sac a main Louis Vuitton Graffiti Sac a main Louis Vuitton Mahina Sac a main Louis Vuitton Monogram Denim Sac a main Louis Vuitton Monogram Glace Sac a main Louis Vuitton Monogram Leopa Sac a main Louis Vuitton Monogram Mini Sac a main Louis Vuitton Monogram Miroi Sac a main Louis Vuitton Monogram Perfo Sac a main Louis Vuitton Monogram Verni Sac a main Louis Vuitton Nouveau I Sac a main Louis Vuitton Nouveau II Sac a main Louis Vuitton Portefeuille Sac a main Louis Vuitton Toile Damier Sac a main Louis Vuitton Toile Monogram Sac louis vuitton Archives décembre 2011 novembre 2011 octobre 2011 août 2011 juillet 2011 Liens sac Louis Vuitton WP Glamour louis vuitton pas cher is proudly powered by WordPress Entries (RSS) and Comments (RSS).


----------

